# write your own iTunes visualizer



## tie (Dec 19, 2001)

It's very easy to make your own iTunes visualizer, as in the screenshot above.  Apple includes a starter project with their iTunes visualizer SDK.  If you don't want have to learn QuickDraw, I've modified their example to use Quartz.  

Here is my Quartz starter project -- just reimplement the Draw method to draw pretty pictures.


----------

